# Revolut - Commision free FX and International debit card



## Lightning (12 Sep 2015)

A new app based 'bank' has been set up called Revolut. 

Revolut say they offer:

Commission free FX with no FX margins. 
International debit and ATM card with no fees. 
EUR, GBP and USD online app based cash accounts. 
No FX fees when the card is used abroad. 
5 GBP sign up bonus when using the code "MSE". 
Free withdrawals and top ups. 
No fees guaranteed for first 12 months. 
Revolut say they make money from the charges to retailers when the card is used. Difficult to see how their offer is long term sustainable. 

I have been playing with the account for the last few weeks, good app, no issues getting and using the card and FX service does seem to be commission free and margin free. Only issue was the wire to the account took a few days for Revolut to apply.


----------



## theresa1 (12 Sep 2015)

Glad to see a specific thread for Revolut. I joined a few weeks back. I've used PTSB debit card to lodge money and it happens in real time.

I withdrew to my PTSB current account and it takes a good few days. I've withdrawn at a ATM and changed my PIN.

One or 2 minor issues e.g. Energia don't seem to recognise it.


----------



## Username2012 (12 Sep 2015)

I can also highly recommend - have been using online for USD and GBP purchases and tested (successfully) withdrawing money from and ATM in Ireland. Look forward to using when next in UK/USA


----------



## TLO (30 Oct 2015)

CiaranT, nice tip.  Signed up, just waiting on my physical card, have successfully used the "app" version to order online. Looking forward to using it abroad.  I also like the ability to block it using the app.  I'm going to use mine online and in other less secure locations to help prevent the debit card attached to my current account from being compromised. Thanks again.


----------



## theresa1 (3 Nov 2015)

Marks & Spencers wouldn't take it. I have used it in Supervalu no problem. They are working on bringing out a contactless card. It will be at least another few months. They have aprox. 50,000 active users.


----------



## gipimann (3 Nov 2015)

I have used the physical card to withdraw from ATMs in Norway, and to make purchases in Sweden.   I've also used it on paypal and amazon with no problems at all.


----------



## Username2012 (3 Nov 2015)

theresa1 said:


> Marks & Spencers wouldn't take it. I have used it in Supervalu no problem. They are working on bringing out a contactless card. It will be at least another few months. They have aprox. 50,000 active users.


I have used in M&S Grafton Street with no problem


----------



## horusd (4 Nov 2015)

I have a Windows phone, not available, shoot, looks really good!


----------



## theresa1 (9 Nov 2015)

I've read about someone using Bluestacks an android emulator on a pc. It could get messy, not sure.


----------



## TLO (19 Nov 2015)

Seriously impressed with this Revolut card.  Used mine a few hours ago to rent a car at Boston's Logan Airport.  Just got groceries at Stop & Shop.  Got €1=$1.0668 with Revolut while oanda.com is quoting €1=$1.06502.  Very, very close, and no debit card fees


----------



## johnsmyth (20 Nov 2015)

TLO - was it generally accepted in Boston? Did you get any declines? You would think if retailer/merchant has the mastercard symbol, it would be accepted.


----------



## theresa1 (21 Nov 2015)

Revolut had a 'payment authorisation' problem on Wednesday/Thursday and people had problems like not being able to withdraw cash at ATM and point of sale being declined.

It's a fantastic product but always have a plan B e.g. another debit card, bit of local cash on hand as a back up.

AIB, PTSB, BOI etc. also have issues from time to time.


----------



## TLO (21 Nov 2015)

I've had 100% acceptance at retailers (Stop & Shop, Bed Bath & Beyond, Christmas Tree Shops (twice)).  I just say credit when asked, "credit or debit?"  Interestingly, ATMs at smaller banks, and non-bank ATMs may have trouble with it.  I was declined at the ATM beside the food court in the Cape Cod Mall and at an ATM at a branch of Rockland Trust.  But at a Bank of America ATM I took out $260, no fees, and a rate of €1=$1.0642, in other words €244.


----------



## wrixon (25 Nov 2015)

Heading to Vietnam in March, is this card acceptable out there


----------



## TLO (25 Nov 2015)

According to https://revolut.com/faq the Vietnamese Dong is a supported currency, along with 90+ others, so the card should work in Vietnamese establishments that accept MasterCard.  But as theresa1 points out above, make sure you have a backup debit card and local cash.


----------



## G7979 (16 Dec 2015)

Hi Ciaran, you said it took a few days for the transfer to be applied, I sent a sepa transfer on the 8th Dec and 8 later it has still not been applied, how long does it normally take?

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (16 Dec 2015)

G7979 said:


> Hi Ciaran, you said it took a few days for the transfer to be applied, I sent a sepa transfer on the 8th Dec and 8 later it has still not been applied, how long does it normally take?
> 
> Thanks



SEPA transfers should arrive on the next business day at the latest. My transfer came a lot sooner than 8 days. 

I suggest you contact Revolut with the details.


----------



## Deano (6 Jan 2016)

I've signed up for this and downloaded the app but it's come a bit too soon for me I'm afraid as I leave for the US on Saturday and the card will not have arrived before then.

Is there anything that can be done with the app when paying for things in shops, etc? I guess you'd have to manually put in the card info??


----------



## Deano (6 Jan 2016)

Yorky said:


> You'd need the card for chip & pin purchases



But they don;t use chip & pin in the US. I guess there is no proximity payment option (or whatever it's called)? So, unfortunately this is basically useless to me for this trip??


----------



## TLO (6 Jan 2016)

A lot of larger US retailers now have chip & pin terminals.  Those that don't will swipe the card and ask for your signature.  Deano, on the off-chance that the card does arrive before Saturday make sure that it works in an Irish ATM before trying it abroad.  It's easier to sort out any glitches while still at home.


----------



## DingDing (8 Jan 2016)

You can exchange to different currencies at any time.  You can make the most of good exchange rates.  Basically when the euro is good you could convert to sterling and keep todays rate.


----------



## cork (26 Jan 2016)

What are peoples experiences with revolut cards?

Is it difficult to transfer funds onto the card?


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2016)

I transfer funds from my PTSB debit card to my Revolut account, and the transfer is immediate.

I've used the card in the UK and Europe (outside Eurozone), and online for UK and US purchases, and find it very handy.   There's a long thread on boards.ie about the card, some people have reported problems with bank transfers and account verification, but I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## trasneoir (27 Jan 2016)

cork said:


> What are peoples experiences with revolut cards?
> 
> Is it difficult to transfer funds onto the card?


Great. I've mostly used it to dodge PTSB foreign exchange charges on internet purchases in £ and $.
You can add funds from a debit card to your revolut account instantly through the phone app.


----------



## theresa1 (23 Jun 2016)

All new cards now being issued are contactless. No plan's at present to supply new contactless cards to exisiting customers.


----------



## theresa1 (20 Oct 2016)

London-based travel money app Revolut has signed a memorandum of understanding with the Bank of Lithuania (the country's central bank).

This is the first step toward Revolut getting a banking license — and ultimately access to the central bank's payments system, according to Banking Technology.


----------



## theresa1 (2 Mar 2018)

https://blog.revolut.com/how-to-order-a-free-card/

Revolut have extended the free card promotion to *23:59 GMT on Sunday, 11th March 2018*.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Mar 2018)

I have used my Revolut card in the USA and in the UK and think it's a great product.

My experiences in the USA were mixed.  Some POS devices prompt you to nominate the card as either a credit card or a debit card.  On occasions, it subsequently rejected the card as not being what you nominated it to be. But mostly it worked well.

We were in London two weeks ago and I now regret not making wider use of it.  Between that trip, and an earlier one in February to Belfast, I reckon I have been charged approx. EUR 20 on my Mastercard for cross-border handling fees.  Better use of the Revolut card would have avoided those.  Also the rate applied by Revolut for the top-up was better then the one applied by MasterCard for credit card purchases, even after netting out the cross-border handling fees.

It also works well at home in Dublin if one of the teenagers needs money for shopping.  Instead of giving them a set amount of cash, I can top up the card to a set amount and let them 'go wild' !


----------



## DeclanDublin (6 Mar 2018)

I have used Revolut w/out problems in: South Africa, US, Dubai, UK, France, Portugal and here in Ireland. They have recently introduced contactless and I've ordered one of them.  I am a HUGE fan of Revolut. The only drawback that bugs me somewhat is the 200 Euro/STG limit on withdrawals. But in fairness, it is increasingly easy to use the card in lieu of cash. I have also opened an N 26 online account in Germany, the card hasn't arrived yet, but I lodged money and it showed up in the account in 24 hours on the app. I don't know how Revolut do it, but in my experience, money transferred to them shows up in a few hours.  I also had some small technical problems whilst using it in SA. It's defaulted that you the card must be used in proximity to the phone registered to the account (how cool is that?) but I used to travel w/out my Irish phone for security. I contacted Revolut, they walked my thru turning this off pronto. Service was very good.  When I was using my P/TSB account in the UK a few yrs ago, I was hit with 'conversion charges' and a rubbish FX rate, and in one instance, a 5.00 STG  charge for using the card (this was by the local UK bank) for w/drawing 200 STG. Goodbye  & good riddance to all that.


----------

